# Lost: cataract oar in sunshine- royal gorge



## tom-cat (Jun 13, 2007)

I lost a yellow cataract oar in sunshine rapid on June 10th. It has no name or ID on it. My replacement sure will. It's 10 feet and 1/2 inch long. magnum blade. check out the carnage photos on coloradowhitewaterphotography.com, I think the time was around 3:30 under private boaters. There are better carnage photos out there, but this was my first passenger swim in almost 5 years of rafting, and I swam with them...humble pie is good and good for ya. 

tom. 303-564-1160. thanks.


----------



## oarbender (Feb 3, 2007)

humble-pie I know what you mean. I think a bud of yours posted this earlier in the day. Thats a great shot of you looking back, thinking "well shit" and the next are SWIMMERS.fun stuff, I hope you get your oar back........and no offence tended, but why didn't you have tethers on those oars?


----------

